# Buying a Hyatt resale that is close to LCup



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 6, 2015)

We had an offer accepted on a Hyatt Beach House resale, but the unit has not had a maintenance fee paid yet for this yr and the usage week is in Jan. The owner does not want to use her points this yr or pay the maintenance fee. We are OK with paying the maintenance fee but the unit will not be in our name in time to avoid LCup and will then be difficult if not impossible to use.I'm a little wary of paying the maintenace fee when the unit is not in my name. I'm assuming this has come up before. We are using a tug agent that we were happy with when we purchased at Pinon Pointe . Our agent told us the seller could book for us if we payed a guest fee without having the maintenance fee paid. I know that could not be true. What have others done in this situation to make things go smoothly. I'm assuming that the Jan week is already gone at this point if it has not been booked? Is that correct.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.Our agent is checking into it but she does not seem as familiar with Hyatt ins and outs as many on here


----------



## calgal (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi, I think you are confused. The week will be in CUP until the use date in January. LCUP starts with the use date.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks so much for clarifying. WE were thinking LCup was 4 months prior. Guess I need to review Kal's site


----------



## calgal (Aug 7, 2015)

The 4 month before use date cutoff is for moving your points into Interval International- what's termed EEE use.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 7, 2015)

OK got it, so we will need to trade within Hyatt for this unit. Hopefully Hyatt will not buy back, the waiting begins! 
Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## SunandFun83 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Not to worry about ROFR*

Hyatt has not exercised ROFR on any Coconut Plantation purchases of mine or that I have heard of.  They do not want Beach House weeks as they are giving 3 night tours trying to sell.   If you follow inventory release at Beach House every week is available at the end of HRPP.  When the owner exclusive right ends, there always seems to be weeks available.  

Is first use January, 2016?  Then you are too late to reserve your owner week.  You can request the owner log-on so You can reserve something in February or March.  You should be able to get any week you want , even Easter, if you get on the wait-list now.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 13, 2015)

calgal said:


> Hi, I think you are confused. The week will be in CUP until the use date in January. LCUP starts with the use date.



Can someone kindly explain to this new student what CUP and LCUP are?


----------



## TFTG (Oct 1, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Can someone kindly explain to this new student what CUP and LCUP are?



I'm no expert on HRC and still fairly new to it, but am a fan of the HRC system and the locations it offers.  Kal's website offers a great breakdown on the Hyatt Residence Club system and a lot of my understanding comes from there and reading through the documents I received from HRC.  My  experience reserving at the resorts I own at also helps me with understanding the differences as well.
---
CUP refers to the "Club Use Period"
LCUP refers to "Limited Club Use Period"
It also helps to mention HRPP, which is the "Home Resort Preference Period"

An example of the above:
You own a fixed week, week 45 for example and are considering your options for 2016 within the HRC system

The HRPP period means you have the exclusive right to book the week you own starting a year in advance from week 45 2016 up to six months prior from the check-in date of week 45 2016.

The CUP starts six months prior to the anticipated check-in date of week 45 2016 and you must now complete on a first come first served basis to reserve any available week.

The LCUP is the six month period beginning the day after the CUP expires and now leaving you with more limited options using your points to make reservations within 60 days of an available week.

It basically means if you plan on using your week 45 in 2016 you should confirm it during HRPP.  If you aren't sure you could wait until CUP and try your options.  LCUP is more limited and means you have to keep checking availability for a given week within 60 days of planned check-in.

I hope the simple example I have above is correct and if someone with a better understanding of the program could confirm or fix anything I didn't represent correctly?


----------



## Kal (Oct 1, 2015)

RandyS84 said:


> ...
> The CUP starts six months prior to the anticipated check-in date of week 45 2016 and you must now complete on a first come first served basis to reserve any available week...



Just a fine point about CUP.  Actually it starts 12 months prior to the first day of the week owned.  During this 12 month period you can use your points any way you desire.  A subset of this time frame is HRPP where you have the exclusive right to reserve (all or a portion of) the unit/week you own.

 The clarification simply indicates you have a 12 month period for reservations.


----------

